# Cathy's minky masterpieces!



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If you haven't ordered one for your baby, you are missing out! They are gorgeous, so incredibly soft, and pups LOVE them!!!!

These are the latest 5 that I ordered. 2 for Chance, 2 for the girls, and one for me. 





























An official new addiction.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

These 5 make number 7 that I've ordered. Lol Next up, I'm ordering minky mats. I have hardwood floors, and the mats keep The Wees tiny hineys warm.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Are they blankets? Where did you get them? I want 1 or 2 or more....


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

OMG!! They look so pretty and soft!! I am really missing out on these cute blankets!! Lluvia really needs one of Cathy's blankets!!  hehe I see there's now a blanket addiction aside from a bed one lol  The minky mats sound great!! I would love to see a pic when you get them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey T!! You can't tease us like this!! You need to put a pic with one of them opened. A link would be great too!! Lol


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Good Morning everyone, Blankets are going fast..lol. Inbox me if interested. Most are $35 plus shipping. T has an embossed paisley print one those are $40 (due to price of fabric) They are super soft minkys and minks shag, also available in place of the shag is minkys swirl and minkys rosette. Many colors too choose from. I order fabric constantly and can get most anything. Currently I have the Minkys dots, (you can see this in Baby Girl's mom post from yesterday) in light pink, dark pink, dark purple, light green, ivory and dark brown, I think i have a medium blue color also, they can be matched with coordinating shag. I do still have the light pink Damansk pattern that I can match with pink or black shag. I will ship anywhere even international. Buyer pays shipping. I do not increase shipping it is what it is.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Can the same fabrics be used for your beds and also sacks?

A couple of my monkeys would eat the longer shag fabric but we do great with minky dots and the rosette swirl.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I do do the (hahhaa I said DO do) with the Minky's dots and rosette. Those are $60. Have you seen the beds there are pics in the buy sell forum under chi tulip beds. Trying to upload photos here (phone is not cooperating) Pigeon does the snuggle sacks and she is also doing Minky's


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

View attachment 34809


View attachment 34817


View attachment 34825


Some samples the bed is pictured with fleece and super sot soft cuddly fabric for inside but can also be made with minkys. I'm also on Facebook Mamma Mia's Puppy Line I do blankets beds and fleecie shirt. But can do special requests as well


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh wow!I love the blankets T!! I may need to order a couple! My godsister is getting a itty bitty yorkie in a few weeks and this would make a great gift. 

Cathy,
Your work is beautiful. How big are the blankets??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

your blankets look gorgeous !!! If we didn't already have so many nice blankets i ( hehe , but I could get very tempted and get one anyways even though I have way too many already ). I have a SL one on the way. 

hmmm. maybe for now, I would like to just price one.... I am interested in one that is throw size. one that when I am in the big comfy chair watching tv, and Minnie and Tootsie jump up on my lap and want to get under the throw, we would all fit nicely .
I like the shag on one side, and minky type material on the other side . ( i'm only pricing though... I'm very tempted but we have so many already ) . but let me anyways, how much !!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> If you haven't ordered one for your baby, you are missing out! They are gorgeous, so incredibly soft, and pups LOVE them!!!!
> 
> These are the latest 5 that I ordered. 2 for Chance, 2 for the girls, and one for me.
> 
> ...





TLI said:


> These 5 make number 7 that I've ordered. Lol Next up, I'm ordering minky mats. I have hardwood floors, and the mats keep The Wees tiny hineys warm.


T, I forgot to say in my previous post that I love the blankets you bought from Cathy. now you got me thinking ..... maybe I should get one too . hehe ( but i'm gonna try to resist . we will see though .
how big is the one that you got for you ????


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Can the same fabrics be used for your beds and also sacks?
> 
> A couple of my monkeys would eat the longer shag fabric but we do great with minky dots and the rosette swirl.


I was worried that Jaxx would eat the long shag too. On toys if there is any shaggy hair Jaxx destroys it. He does drag his blanket from room to room but so far I haven't caught him chewing on it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

elaina said:


> T, I forgot to say in my previous post that I love the blankets you bought from Cathy. now you got me thinking ..... maybe I should get one too . hehe ( but i'm gonna try to resist . we will see though .
> how big is the one that you got for you ????


Elaine you cannot resist minky blankies!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

They are baby blanket size. The big one I'm not doing I did consider it and did one for T as a favor. But for what I would have to proce them at it would be ridiculous. They would $80.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

small ones are about 32x30


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Elaine you cannot resist minky blankies!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





cpaoline said:


> They are baby blanket size. The big one I'm not doing I did consider it and did one for T as a favor. But for what I would have to proce them at it would be ridiculous. They would $80.





cpaoline said:


> small ones are about 32x30


hehe. its so hard to resist !!!

my girls don't like baby blanket size blankets... they like big blankies . 
80 isn't bad.... for a blankie that I would love ... i'd pay that ...... would have to know the measurements of it . ( but I really really shouldn't ) ( I have a SL throw on the way and several blankets that are great... ) I will probably resist anyways ...


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I think if i remember correctly they turn out to be about 34X 58 ish. I can measure mine tonight, It's a full yard of each material.


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Beautiful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

ok i measured on my lunch, small is 30x35 big is 33x60


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll be back in a little bit to comment. My Mom fell Saturday, we've been in and out of the ER. She's feeling some better today. But my time is very limited. 

Cathy's blankets are truly gorgeous!!! You will not regret buying one. They are SO SOFT!! So many fabric choices too!! Her work is awesome, and her prices are great for the quality! If you haven't ordered, you are missing out! 

Thank you all for your kind words!!! I'll post more pics when they arrive.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have these that she made me first. 2 in this same print. 

So correction, I'll have 6 for the pups and one for me when the new ones come.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That's the small size. It's plenty big for the pups. Nice size.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> I'll be back in a little bit to comment. My Mom fell Saturday, we've been in and out of the ER. She's feeling some better today. But my time is very limited.
> 
> Cathy's blankets are truly gorgeous!!! You will not regret buying one. They are SO SOFT!! So many fabric choices too!! Her work is awesome, and her prices are great for the quality! If you haven't ordered, you are missing out!
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words!!! I'll post more pics when they arrive.


I'm so sorry to hear about your mom T. Hope she feels much better and gets well soon. I'm sure she will get better with all the great care you're giving her.

I really do need to order one of Cathy's blankets!!  Can't wait to see pics of your chis with their new blankets!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> I have these that she made me first. 2 in this same print.
> 
> So correction, I'll have 6 for the pups and one for me when the new ones come.


These blankets are so pretty!! I really like the pattern on the pink!! And the pink with white looks great!!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Just pm me if interested


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> That's the small size. It's plenty big for the pups. Nice size.


That was one thing I had worried about with Jaxx was size. With previous baby blankets Jaxx thought they were toys. The blankie I got from Cathy we don't have that problem with. It was bigger than Jaxx's previous blankies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Pup tested mom mom approved!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

They are beautiful...so happy to to be able to have beauty AND quality!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

So beautiful,T! (Great work Cathy) and I'm sorry to hear about your mother, I hope she feels better soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you


----------

